# hows the fishin from HARPERSFIELD DAM



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Was wondering if any has seen steelies at the dam been there three times and seen or caught nothin and talk to others in the rpids west of dam planning on going Wednesday morning 12-03-08 to fish


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There are definitely fish there. But make sure you check the flow gauge because it may not be worth your time.


----------



## johnati234 (Nov 21, 2006)

i was up there last weekend just driving around and observing people fishing. i saw one guy land 2 in about 15 minutes. another guy caught one while i was there.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I stopped by this weekend, there were about 25 guys on Saturday fishing from the bridge. That is just wrong in my opinion. Get some waders and quit being so lazy. 

I did see a guy on the wall catch 4 fish on nightcrawlers with a 2 ounce weight. lol. All 4 fish went into the bed of the truck.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Did he use the 2 ounce weight to knock the fish out?????????????? Nothing more exciting than tightlining for steel! (I hope I didn't offend anyone with that)


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I think I saw the same two guys down there, using night crawlers right? Under the bridge? And casting just under the dam wall? 

They said the fish are there, and they were right! I didn't get one but witnessed half a dozen jumping out of the water toward the dam. Right under the bridge. I almost texted you archman, but I wasn't catching any. After seeing the first one jump, I thought I was going to hammer them, but didn't get a single hookup. Tried jigs/maggots, eggs, and a couple cleo's. Just wasn't my day.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

MJ,
Hopefully you had your phone to call the ODNR poacher line.

Joel


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I smell a snagger, keeping too many fish. You should have called the poacher hotline. 1-800-poacher. It should not take long to get them to come down there.

Those guys on the bridge are real Einsteins. What do they plan on doing when they get a steelhead on. Its just going to break off when they hoist it up. Then again a lots of them have 20+lb test line and the hook will tear out.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I really don't understand why they fish from on top of the bridge either, it would be very difficult to get a steely up there! Anyway, I don't think those guys were snagging. They were using nightcrawlers on the bottome\, just like fishing for catfish. I didn't see them try to snag anything. They were actually nice to talk to! As far as the other guy there that took 4 steelhead, that is wrong! 

On the other hand, it was really hard watching all those fishing jumping under the bridge and not a single hook up from me. I thought for sure they would at least hit a cleo since they were running, but nothing. I will def be back there once the water comes down again!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I have never tried the bridge but i have stopped to see the guys fish it. Its snowing and blowing and they have cover. Seems like they all know each other and help each other out. They walk the fish to the south shore and land them on the water. They keep a community net down there for that reason. Seemed like a good group of guys and man, can they cover the water!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

When the water is higher and the fish have large pressure they set up right on the wall to hide. Throw a hook underneathe there with a ton of weight to hold it in the current. Wait for a fish to swim by it and knock the line and set the hook. 

It might explain why he caught fish with a non traditional method in Poor conditions. And you could not get anything with traditional methods. 4 fish at that. Also considering he was over bagging show's his respect for the law. Making it harder to believe that he caught the fish by legal means.


But what do i know? Everyone's description of what they were doing sways toward the snagging method.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

There is not anything really "non-traditional" about fishing for Steelhead with nightcrawlers. I don't do it, and it sounds like most of you do don't either but it is quite productive. It's a very practice common on the heavily trout populated rivers of Northern Michigan. Quite often those that fish for 'food' as opposed to sport choose this method specifically due to its productivity.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my first steel using a crawler and a split shot. Used that technique for years till I got into flyfishing. Seemed to me that they just couldn't pass up a juicy crawler drifted through their lie. Even trout fishing elsewhere I would rig up the same way and catch em. I have since given up bait fishing and find it more rewarding to get em on a fly.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Was at Alcoa Creek on Monday and one old Russian was fishin one rod floatin and one with a 1oz weight at the bottom. Just as I walked up he was landiing his only fish of the day off a minnow stuck on the bottom. 
Problem with that is, noone around him could drift past the line anchored at the bottom. Sounds like the same technique.

Sorry for my ignorance but where exactly is the Harpersfield dam?
Is it just west of Rt 534, near old Harpersfield Rd.?

I'm a life long westsider and still tryin to find areas out east.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If you go into harpersfield, turn right or left depending on which way the sign says. There is only one intersection in the town, lol.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Harpersfield dam is just west of 534. I would take Rt 307 to State Rd (i think) Right across from the Tractor Dealer.


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

i was skunked on fishin today an old timer told me to pinon bait and wax worms / maggots for bait can some one tell what is pinon bait???
:S


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, never heard of it. Best of luck FFD, and welcome to OGF!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Firefighter-Dadfishin said:


> i was skunked on fishin today an old timer told me to pinon bait and wax worms / maggots for bait can some one tell what is pinon bait???
> :S


FF....not sure but could "pinon" translate to pinman? Its a small jig in various sizes, usually floated under a bobber and tipped with waxworm or maggots. A lot of the bait shops near steel rivers carry them.:B


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Carpman and FM. 
Saw posts on "Pain Creek", wow, I understand about giving away a nice spot, and the trouble that comes with it, litter, rude fishermen, etc. I'm not that guy.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

yah, got beat up there pretty good. all I said was that I fished there and didnt do squat! Then I got jumped! Oh well, that is the fun of it all!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

yes bobinstow miss spelled im sorry so that is what it is i will say the guy that told me is not a member yet but he used to run the bait shop by the dam about 2 years ago and didnt make any money that is why there isnt a bait shop there anymore thank you for the info bob


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

I think pinin might mean, center pining.


----------

